# Problem with The Attitude



## Diversified (Feb 8, 2010)

I finally got my order to go through to The Attitude (I think). My bank says the payment has gone but on their website my account still says waiting for payment. I ordered on the 5th and the 6th. Today is the 8th and it still says waiting for payment. How long does it take for the payment to show up so they can ship my order? I have emailed them several times and tried calling all day. I got 1 email from them saying to call them or give them my number and they will call me. I did both. When I try to call, I get a busy signal. I finally got through at 4:50 their time and got a recording saying they were closed. Their business hours are supposed to be 9am to 5pm. They never did call me. I sent messages on their website and replied to their email asking me to call. No response at all. Anyone else ever have any problems with them like this?


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

Slow down bud! Anything bought on a fri or sat will not likely be posted till tuesday. Give it till 2morrow if it's not listed then send a email attn: Rachel. It does take them a wee bit to respond to emails but they will get on ball. Be patient they will get here. Try and earlier call thier time.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

No but you need to get some patience. It was the weekend and even they deserve a day off, Don't ya think?


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 8, 2010)

No kiddin kiddo are we excited here,.. my bank is quick to "remove cash" when I make purchases at Walmart on a weekend,.. doesn't show sometimes til Tues after 2 THEIR TIME like Chef said!  Good Things come to those who wait,... I'm going to one RICH Bi%&h!  lol

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.


----------



## Diversified (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm hoping you guys are right. I've bought plenty of things on the net and usually get a tracking number the same day. This is the first time I have ordered from them and I don't have $350 to just throw away. Guess I'm just a little paranoid.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

What are you going to do if customs keeps it?. and why such a big order the first time?


----------



## Metro (Feb 8, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What are you going to do if customs keeps it?. and why such a big order the first time?


 
I agree, but you know how prices can be, it might only be 10 seeds. Depends on what was ordered. 

You may want to test the waters first and make a rather small order to see if all goes well.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

u will be fine...in ten days you will be so happy it is here...


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

Patience young grower.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Feb 8, 2010)

BE patient I ordered with another supplier on Dec. 16 and I am still setting here twiddling my thumbs and waiting and I have been charge twice for my order .


----------



## Diversified (Feb 9, 2010)

UPDATE!

The Attitude called today and this is what happened. The card I used needed pre-authorization. For some reason, it didn't go through fast enough. The orders have been canceled. My bank show that the payments are on hold until the 13th. It shows that the amounts were taken out of my account but not received by The Attitude. On the 13th, the bank will lift the hold and the money will be put back into my account. Then I will call The Attitude and complete the order over the phone.



> and why such a big order the first time?


 
It really isn't that big of an order, just expensive. I live in a very excluded area. I own 50 acres of woods and I am going to plant outdoors. I expect some of the plants to be lost due to bugs, etc...



> Patience young grower.


 
I'm very close to retirement age and I've grown crops in the past. This was the first time I ordered seeds and I was a bit worried about it.

Thanks for calming me down everyone.


----------



## warfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad to hear you got things straightened out   I wish you the best of luck on your grow with them  

Warfish


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

Why not just get a few seeds, make a mom and clone? All fem cuttings in the ground is the only way to go outdoors. Glad you got it worked out though.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm glad it worked out. I just ordered from Attitude and it went well. 

AG


----------



## Diversified (Feb 12, 2010)

The hold on my money was finally lifted by my bank today!!!! I called The Attitude and completed the transaction over the phone. They said my package will be here in 7 - 10 days. I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas!! LOL


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

congrats that is awesome!


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Wtg!


----------



## rebel (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, i also am having problems, wal-mart vista im using and on the tudes site my account states waiting for payment. anyone having similar problems and any fix ?


----------



## Diversified (Feb 12, 2010)

After all the problems I had with my card, I made my order online, but called to make payment. It took just a couple minutes and it switched from Awaiting Payment to Processing/Packing with a tracking number.


----------



## Diversified (Feb 24, 2010)

Still no package. Today is just day 9 since they said they shipped it tho. I sure am getting anxious! LOL They should be here any day now.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

soon dear...you have everything ready for them?


----------



## Diversified (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeppers! I made my original order on 2/5/10 and have been ready since then. hahahaha


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got mine not but a few days ago. Should be there soon!


----------



## Diversified (Feb 25, 2010)

*WOO HOO!!!!!*
*They arrived today!!!!!!!*​


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats! About time huh? Hehehe, Glad ya got'em!


----------



## mbeezy (Feb 25, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking what strain did you order? Have fun and be safe.
 -BEEZY-


----------



## Diversified (Feb 25, 2010)

mbeezy said:
			
		

> If you dont mind me asking what strain did you order? Have fun and be safe.
> -BEEZY-


 
Afghan Kush
Bubba Kush
White Russian
King Kush
Super Lemon Haze
Train Wreck
Cheese
White Widow

I just moved to this area of the country and I want to see what grows best outdoors around here.


----------



## warfish (Feb 26, 2010)

wow, you got a whole list of neat stuff there! 
Good to see they arrived before you went insane waiting, hehe!  Now the real wait can begin


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Diversified said:
			
		

> Afghan Kush
> Bubba Kush
> White Russian
> King Kush
> ...



Why didn't you get a Kush Strain??


----------



## budculese (Feb 27, 2010)

i wanted to suport this forum so i tried the tude i tried  4 times to place an order all i got was "try again" no thank you , i'll try another bank


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> i wanted to suport this forum so i tried the tude i tried  4 times to place an order all i got was "try again" no thank you , i'll try another bank



Bro the majority of us hve been ordering from Attitude since long before they were a sponsor..they just straight up rock...I wld gve them another chance...I hve never heard of someone being told try again on there...maybe your card number was off a digit??


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh and if you are not interested in doing business with them you can always try dope-seeds...they are reliable also and hve some cool strains...


----------



## budculese (Feb 27, 2010)

tried for a 5th time still "try again" i better not see anything on my card 5 times


----------



## budculese (Feb 27, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bro the majority of us hve been ordering from Attitude since long before they were a sponsor..they just straight up rock...I wld gve them another chance...I hve never heard of someone being told try again on there...maybe your card number was off a digit??


nirvana went through first try


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

so what did ya get?


----------



## budculese (Feb 27, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> so what did ya get?


aurora Indica


----------

